# سؤال عجيب



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*حقيقة لا أعرف هل اُعجب بالمسيحية أم أتعجب منها ولها ؟*

وسأتكلم تحديداً عن مسيحى أهل بلدى ( مصر ) ...منذ سنوات كنت أعتقد ( مثل أى مسلم ) أن الأسلام هو دين الحق وهو الدين الخاتم وأن محمداً هو خاتم الأنبياء والرسل ومن بعده سكتت السماء لا حس ولاخبر ...
كنت انظر الى المسيحى ( زميل – جار – صديق ) على أنه ولد هكذا من أب وأم مسيحيين ..وأنا ولدت هكذا ايضاً من أب وأم مسلمين ..ولا فرق بيننا سوى فى ظروف المنشأ والولادة ..
يعنى ده أبوه أسمه جرجس وده أبوه أسمه محمد ... ليس إلا ...ولا فرق بين عربى ولا أعجمى الا بالتقوى ..كما نحفظ طبعاً ...
وانا راجل تعاملاتى كثيرة ..تعاملت مع "يهود" ومع "أقباط" ومع " مسلمين " بطبيعة الحال ..أكثر خوازيق حياتى جائتنى من الصنف الأخير ..
على أعتبار أنهم الكثرة المتحكمة فى كل خرم بالبلد بالأضافة الى أحتكارهم للأكسجين ايضاً ...
عمرى مافرقت بين قبطى ومسلم الا عندما أرى المعاملة ( يعنى ليس على أساس دينى ولا عرقى ) بالرغم من أننى أعرف ان هناك من يُكفرهم علانية وسراً ...وبكل بجاحة ...كنت أتعجب وأسأل نفسى :

*كيف يصبر المسيحى فى بلده هكذا ؟*

ميكروفونات الجوامع فى ودنه خمس مرات فى اليوم ...وياسلام لو الأمام عارف أن فيه فى البيت اللى قصاده مسيحى ...يوجه "الهورن" تجاه شباك أوضة نومه عدل

أولاد المسيحى يدرسون القرآن ( أجبارياً ) فى مناهج اللغة العربية من أبتدائى لثانوى على أعتبار أنه بلاغة وفصاحة وأعراب واللذى منه – وياسلام لو واضع أسئلة الأمتحانات مدرس غتيت من الجماعة أياهم تلقى الأمتحان كله قرآن ..
حتى القصة المقررة تجدها من التراث الأسلامى ( أجبارياً ) أو فيها ريحة العرب البدو وخلاص ..
فيطلع الولد المسيحى من دول عارف الأسلام ..أما الولد المسلم فكل مايعرفه عن المسيحية ( أعطه خدك الأيسر) وأن المسيح ماتصلبش ولا حاجة وانهم بيقولوا ان الله ثلاثة والعياذ بالله وأن الواد اللى جنب منه كافر ابن كافر ..

المسيحى يجد زميله فى أى مؤسسة ينتفض ويهُب واقفاً لأن ( آذان الضهر وجب ) ..فيغلقون الممرات ويفترشون الحصر للصلاة التى تمتد الى ساعة تعطلت فيها المصلحة بالكامل ..وهو ولا هو هنا عادى
وياسلام لو أن المدير مسيحى فأنه لن يقددر على سؤال الموظف أين كنت ؟؟ ...أيييية بنصلى ..بلاش نصلى كمان ؟؟ ...وألا أنت رأيك أية ؟؟ ...رأيه ؟ ..وهو عاد فيها رأى ؟

يطلع المسيحى من دول أى وسيلة مواصلات ليجد ملصقات فى كل حتة من بدن الأتوبيس حتى على قفا السائق ..الحجاب قبل الحساب ...النبى أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم ...لا أله الا الله محمد رسول ...وهكذا ..
هل يستطيع سائق مسيحى أن يضع ملصقاً به آية من الأنجيل ؟ ...مستحيل

حتى التلفزيون فخطابه ومسلسلاته وأفلامه تخاطب المسلم وكأن المسيحى غير موجود ..المسيحى يظهر فقط فى مشاهد الوحدة الوطنية ...ثم يختفى ...حاجة كده خمس دقايق لو كان فيلم أو نص حلقة لو كان مسلسل فى رمضان ...مشكلات المسلم تحتل مبنى ماسبيرو وتناقش زوجات الحاج متولى والحاج الريان والمحرم والبنت اللى اتجوزت "عرفى" من ورا أهلها ...أسلام لا يرى الا نفسه ..

*لماذا يتمسك المسيحى بدينه هكذا ؟؟* .....
سؤال سألته لنفسى مرات عديدة ...كيف لايرى أنه على ضلال ؟ ( هكذا سألت نفسى ) ..
كيف لا يؤمن بمحمد وكيف لايؤمن بالقرآن وتراتيله تملا الدنيا ليل نهار ؟؟( لا أزال أنا السائل ولا زلت مع نفسى أيضاً )
كيف "يدق" صليب على يده ويتباهى ويفتخر وهو يعلم أنه عرضة للفتك به من أى مختل عقلى ( وما اكثرهم الآن ) ؟
كيف تمشى البنت المسيحية ( بشعرها) وهى تعرف أن كافة الأوصاف ستطاردها بدءاً من المعاكسة حتى نظرات الأزدراء مروراً بألقاب مثل ياكافرة ... ياسافرة .......أتقى الله وووو ......

*خلاصة قولى أن الأسلام محاوط عليه من كل حتة ومن كل حدب وصوب (!!)*

*فكيف يتحمل المسيحى كل هذا ؟ أنا مندهش حقيقى أى قوة تدفعه ؟*
*هل هو شعور الأقلية التى أعطته هذا التحمل وميزته ؟ وهو مفتون بهذا التميز ؟*
*أم هى قوة أيمانية ؟ *
*ان كانت قوة أيمانية ..فما نوع تلك القوة التى تجعله يتحمل كل اللى أنا رصيته فوق ده ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*لِذلِكَ لاَ نَفْشَلُ، بَلْ وَإِنْ كَانَ إِنْسَانُنَا الْخَارِجُ يَفْنَى، فَالدَّاخِلُ يَتَجَدَّدُ يَوْمًا فَيَوْمًا.
  لأَنَّ خِفَّةَ ضِيقَتِنَا الْوَقْتِيَّةَ تُنْشِئُ لَنَا أَكْثَرَ فَأَكْثَرَ ثِقَلَ مَجْدٍ أَبَدِيًّا.
  وَنَحْنُ غَيْرُ نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى الأَشْيَاءِ الَّتِي تُرَى، بَلْ إِلَى الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى. لأَنَّ الَّتِي تُرَى وَقْتِيَّةٌ، وَأَمَّا الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى فَأَبَدِيَّةٌ

*


> *أم هى قوة أيمانية ؟ *
> *ان كانت قوة أيمانية ..فما نوع تلك القوة التى تجعله يتحمل كل اللى أنا رصيته فوق ده ؟*


*اولا/
**لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ، وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ*
*ثانيا*/
*فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ*
*ثالثا/*
*هَا أَنَا قَدْ سَبَقْتُ وَأَخْبَرْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ*
*رابعا/*
 *وَلكِنْ مِنْ جِهَةِ نَفْسِي لاَ أَفْتَخِرُ إِلاَّ بِضَعَفَاتِي*
*خامسا/*
*طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي يَحْتَمِلُ التَّجْرِبَةَ، لأَنَّهُ إِذَا تَزَكَّى يَنَالُ «إِكْلِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ» الَّذِي وَعَدَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ
سادسا/
**انْ رَأَيْتَ ظُلْمَ الْفَقِيرِ وَنَزْعَ الْحَقِّ وَالْعَدْلِ فِي الْبِلاَدِ، فَلاَ تَرْتَعْ مِنَ الأَمْرِ، لأَنَّ فَوْقَ الْعَالِي عَالِيًا يُلاَحِظُ، وَالأَعْلَى فَوْقَهُمَا.*
*سابعا*/
*وَهَا أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا وَأُجْرَتِي مَعِي لأُجَازِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا يَكُونُ عَمَلُهُ*
*واخيرا/*
*
**لأَنْ لَيْسَ لَنَا هُنَا مَدِينَةٌ بَاقِيَةٌ، لكِنَّنَا نَطْلُبُ الْعَتِيدَةَ*

*
*


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*سلام ونعمة: القوة هي من النعمة التي نتنعم بها عندما نصبح اولاد الله لان كلنا نمتلئ بقوة الروح القدس وهذه لم تكن موجودة قبل موت المسيح وقيامته لهذا يسمى العهد الجديد بعهد النعمةويحدث هذا منذ يوم معموديتنا  نتحد بالمسيح ونصبح اولاد الله ونمتلئ بقوة الروح القدس وثمار هذه القوى هي: الفرح ,السعادة ,مخافة والرب,المشورة,, العلم ,التقوى,الحكمة,الصبر,السلام,االقوة, و.........الخونتمنى ان يمتلئ كل انسان بقوة الروح القدس ليستنير ويعرف الطريق الى الملكوت*


----------



## fouad78 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

هي قوة المحبة
المسيحي تربى منذ الصغر على أن الله يحبه وبذل نفسه على الصليب من أجله
فكيف يخون هذه المحبة
فنحن نحبه لأنه أحبنا أولاً
ولا ننسى نعمة الروح القدس الفاعلة بداخلنا، والتي نؤمن أنها تحفظنا من كل شر وشبه شر


----------



## fredyyy (2 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أم هى قوة أيمانية ؟ **ان كانت قوة أيمانية ..*
> *فما نوع تلك القوة التى تجعله يتحمل كل اللى أنا رصيته فوق ده ؟*




*هي قوة الله العاملة فينا وبنا *​ 
*قوة ليست بالكلام نعيشها يوميًا لإله حي يعيش بداخلنا *​ 
*قوته تمنعنا من الفشل ... معها لا لليأس ... لا تعرف الاستسلام للخطية المحيطة *​ 
*قوة سماوية لسفراء السماء على الأرض ... غرباء عن الأرض لأننا إرتبطنا بالسماوي *​ 
*نعرف أن الضيق يقابله ... مجد سماوي أبدي لا يزول *​ 
*إكرام الرب لنا ... يجعلنا لا نستطيع إلا أن نكرمه *​ 
*نتمتع بمعجزات يومية ... ونصرة على الخطية *​ 
*وعود الله صادقة تؤكد محبتة وقوته لنا *​ 
*لا دينونة على الذين هم في المسيح *​ 
*مجده ينتظرنا وزراعه تخدمنا *​ 
*نحن عطية الآب للابن *​ 
*أنيننا مسموع لديه *​ 
*حبه حقيقي *​ 
*لا مثله *​​​​


----------



## fredyyy (2 سبتمبر 2011)

فيلبي 2 : 13 
لأَنَّ اللهَ هُوَ *الْعَامِلُ فِيكُمْ* أ
َنْ تُرِيدُوا وَأَنْ تَعْمَلُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَسَرَّةِ. 
​
يوحنا 14 : 19 
..... إِنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ فَأَنْتُمْ *سَتَحْيَوْنَ*. 

تيموثاوس الثانية  1 : 7 
لأَنَّ اللهَ* لَمْ يُعْطِنَا رُوحَ الْ*فَشَلِ، 
بَلْ رُوحَ الْقُوَّةِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ وَالنُّصْحِ. 
​
كورنثوس الثانية  5 : 20 
إِذاً نَسْعَى *كَسُفَرَاءَ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ،* كَأَنَّ اللهَ يَعِظُ بِنَا. 
نَطْلُبُ عَنِ الْمَسِيحِ: تَصَالَحُوا مَعَ اللهِ. 
​
كورنثوس الثانية  4 : 17 
لأَنَّ خِفَّةَ ضِيقَتِنَا الْوَقْتِيَّةَ تُنْشِئُ لَنَا أَكْثَرَ فَأَكْثَرَ *ثِقَلَ مَجْدٍ أَبَدِيّاً*. 

صموئيل الأول 2 : 30 
... وَالآنَ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: حَاشَا لِي فَإِنِّي *أُكْرِمُ الَّذِينَ يُكْرِمُونَنِي*, 
وَالَّذِينَ يَحْتَقِرُونَنِي يَصْغُرُونَ. 

مزمور 34 : 7 
مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ *حَالٌّ حَوْلَ* خَائِفِيهِ *وَيُنَجِّيهِمْ*. 

يوحنا 14 : 2 
*فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي مَنَازِلُ كَثِيرَةٌ* وَإِلاَّ فَإِنِّي كُنْتُ قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. 
أَنَا أَمْضِي لِأُعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً 
​
رومية 8 : 1 
*إِذاً لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ الآنَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ* 
السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ. 
​
يوحنا 17 : 24 
أَيُّهَا الآبُ أُرِيدُ أَنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي يَكُونُونَ مَعِي حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا 
*لِيَنْظُرُوا مَجْدِي* الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَنَّكَ أَحْبَبْتَنِي قَبْلَ إِنْشَاءِ الْعَالَمِ. 
​
يوحنا 17 : 6 
أَنَا أَظْهَرْتُ اسْمَكَ لِلنَّاسِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. 
*كَانُوا لَكَ وَأَعْطَيْتَهُمْ* لِي وَقَدْ حَفِظُوا كلاَمَكَ. 
​
اعمال الرسل 7 : 34 
إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ مَشَقَّةَ شَعْبِي الَّذِينَ فِي مِصْرَ *وَسَمِعْتُ أَنِينَهُمْ وَنَزَلْتُ لِأُنْقِذَهُمْ*. 
فَهَلُمَّ الآنَ أُرْسِلُكَ إِلَى مِصْرَ. 
​
يوحنا 17 : 23 
أَنَا فِيهِمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيَّ لِيَكُونُوا مُكَمَّلِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ 
وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي *وَأَحْبَبْتَهُمْ كَمَا أَحْبَبْتَنِي. 
*​*
*مزمور 86 : 8 
*لاَ مِثْلَ لَكَ* بَيْنَ الآلِهَةِ يَا رَبُّ وَلاَ مِثْلَ أَعْمَالِكَ. 
​

.​


----------



## مسلم 1483 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام للجميع​ليس جميع المسيحيون يتعرضون للإضطهاد، عندنا في المملكة الأردنية الهاشميه يعيشون بسلام وهذا ليس فضل منّا إنما واجب علينا فالوطن قبل الدين.وكل ماتحدثت عنه لا يمكن ان يحدث في الأردن وهنالك قانون ضد التمييز ومذكور في الدستور. لذلك يستحسن أن لا تعتبر الأردن من ضمن البلدان  التي تضطهد المسحيين.​


----------



## مسلم 1483 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

إصافة مهمه...
عوضّا عن اللطم والبكاء والإستمرار في ذلك..
يجب عليكم أن تطالبوا بحقوقكم وان تسعوا لها فهنالك الكثير من الطرق النظاميه
ولكن في حال قررتم البقاء على البكاء واللطم فقط للاسف لم يتغير شيئ بل سوف يزيد الإضطهاد ضدكم أكثر وأكثر. 
نقطه أخيره ومهمه..ليس جميع المسيحيون يضطهدون، لربما في مصر وبعض البلدان الأخرى ولكن هنالك أيضا إضطهاد للمسلمين، اليهود، البوذيون، كل أتباع الديانات يتعرضون للإضطهاد بشتى الطرق وفي شتى أرجاء العالم​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بوذي. قال:


> إصافة مهمه...​
> عوضّا عن اللطم والبكاء والإستمرار في ذلك..
> يجب عليكم أن تطالبوا بحقوقكم وان تسعوا لها فهنالك الكثير من الطرق النظاميه
> ولكن في حال قررتم البقاء على البكاء واللطم فقط للاسف لم يتغير شيئ بل سوف يزيد الإضطهاد ضدكم أكثر وأكثر.
> ...


يا زميلى أنا لا أتحدث عن الأضطهاد لا فى مصر ولا فى الأردن ولا فى أى دولة عربية ..
أنا اتحدث عن* تلك القوة التى تحمى المسيحى* وهو (( *مُحاط*)) بالأسلام من كل جانب ..وليست دعوة "للثورة" على الأوضاع !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *هي قوة الله العاملة فينا وبنا *
> 
> *نتمتع بمعجزات يومية ... ونصرة على الخطية *​
> 
> ...


*لو تفضلت على بمزيد من الشرح لهذه النقاط  الأربع واحدة تلو الأخرى ستتضح لدى الرؤيا أكثر ...وأشكرك ..*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

قوة ايمان المسيحى جعلته يتحمل الظلم واضطهاد اكثر من 1400 سنة والمسيحية رغم ذلك فى ازدهار وانتشار


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لِذلِكَ لاَ نَفْشَلُ، بَلْ وَإِنْ كَانَ إِنْسَانُنَا الْخَارِجُ يَفْنَى، فَالدَّاخِلُ يَتَجَدَّدُ يَوْمًا فَيَوْمًا.*
> *لأَنَّ خِفَّةَ ضِيقَتِنَا الْوَقْتِيَّةَ تُنْشِئُ لَنَا أَكْثَرَ فَأَكْثَرَ ثِقَلَ مَجْدٍ أَبَدِيًّا.*
> *وَنَحْنُ غَيْرُ نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى الأَشْيَاءِ الَّتِي تُرَى، بَلْ إِلَى الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى. لأَنَّ الَّتِي تُرَى وَقْتِيَّةٌ، وَأَمَّا الَّتِي لاَ تُرَى فَأَبَدِيَّةٌ*


*أذن قوة أيمانك بتلك الكلمات تفوق أيمان أى مسلم بقرآنه ؟؟!!*
*بمعنى : أنت تُطبق كلماتك هذه عملياً لدرجة تمنع وصول أى تشويش على عقيدتك ؟؟*
*هل هذا ما تريد قوله ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> قوة ايمان المسيحى جعلته يتحمل الظلم واضطهاد اكثر من 1400 سنة والمسيحية رغم ذلك فى ازدهار وانتشار


*يا أخوانى انا لا أتحدث عن الأضطهاد ..*
*أنا أتكلم عن تلك القوة التى تمنع وصول تشويشات أو ضغوط تتكرر بشكل يومى على المسيحى دون أن تزعزعه عن أيمانه ..*


----------



## Critic (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا سعيد انك دخلت قسم الاسئلة اخ عبود*
*اود ان اخبرك ان ما يحدث لنا اليوم هو لا شيئ !*
*فى العصر الرومانى كان الشهداء يموتوا بالالاف و يتعذبوا افظع العذابات كى ينكروا المسيحو لم يفعلوا*
*ايماننا ايمان حى و الهنا اله حى*
*نحن ابناء الله لذلك نشعر بالامان معه ونثق فى كلمه*

*اضطهادنا على مر العصور ( وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي (متى 24 : 9)) + بقائنا اليوم رغم كل ما مر به اجدادنا و تمسكهم بالمسيح (وعد المسيح :ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى علي الكنيسة (متى 16 : 18)) = اكبر دليل على ان ايماننا حى*

*لقد انبانا المسيح بهذا :*

*«قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهذَا لِكَيْ لاَ تَعْثُرُوا.
سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ، بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً للهِ.*
*وَسَيَفْعَلُونَ هذَا بِكُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا الآبَ وَلاَ عَرَفُونِي.*
*و ايضا*
*طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، كَاذِبِينَ.*

*و لكن لنا ايمان و ثقة بوعوده :*
*هَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ (متى 28 :20)*​*فَإِنْ كُنَّا أَوْلاَدًا فَإِنَّنَا وَرَثَةٌ أَيْضًا، وَرَثَةُ اللهِ وَوَارِثُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. إِنْ كُنَّا نَتَأَلَّمُ مَعَهُ لِكَيْ نَتَمَجَّدَ أَيْضًا مَعَهُ. (رومية 8 : 17)*


----------



## Critic (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*اقرأ هذا الجزء من الكتاب المقدس و ستفهم ايماننا :*
*كورنثوس 6*
*4 بَلْ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ نُظْهِرُ أَنْفُسَنَا كَخُدَّامِ اللهِ: فِي صَبْرٍ كَثِيرٍ، فِي شَدَائِدَ، فِي ضَرُورَاتٍ، فِي ضِيقَاتٍ،
5 فِي ضَرَبَاتٍ، فِي سُجُونٍ، فِي اضْطِرَابَاتٍ، فِي أَتْعَابٍ، فِي أَسْهَارٍ، فِي أَصْوَامٍ،*
*6 فِي طَهَارَةٍ، فِي عِلْمٍ، فِي أَنَاةٍ، فِي لُطْفٍ، فِي الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، فِي مَحَبَّةٍ بِلاَ رِيَاءٍ،*
*7 فِي كَلاَمِ الْحَقِّ، فِي قُوَّةِ اللهِ بِسِلاَحِ الْبِرِّ لِلْيَمِينِ وَلِلْيَسَارِ.*
*8 بِمَجْدٍ وَهَوَانٍ، بِصِيتٍ رَدِيءٍ وَصِيتٍ حَسَنٍ. كَمُضِلِّينَ وَنَحْنُ صَادِقُونَ،*
*9 كَمَجْهُولِينَ وَنَحْنُ مَعْرُوفُونَ، كَمَائِتِينَ وَهَا نَحْنُ نَحْيَا، كَمُؤَدَّبِينَ وَنَحْنُ غَيْرُ مَقْتُولِينَ،*
*10 كَحَزَانَى وَنَحْنُ دَائِمًا فَرِحُونَ، كَفُقَرَاءَ وَنَحْنُ نُغْنِي كَثِيرِينَ، كَأَنْ لاَ شَيْءَ لَنَا وَنَحْنُ نَمْلِكُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ.*


----------



## Critic (2 سبتمبر 2011)

لقد عبر بولس الرسول عن تلك القوة بالروح قائلا :
رومية 8
*35 مَنْ سَيَفْصِلُنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ أَشِدَّةٌ أَمْ ضِيْقٌ أَمِ اضْطِهَادٌ أَمْ جُوعٌ أَمْ عُرْيٌ أَمْ خَطَرٌ أَمْ سَيْفٌ؟*
*36 كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «إِنَّنَا مِنْ أَجْلِكَ نُمَاتُ كُلَّ النَّهَارِ. قَدْ حُسِبْنَا مِثْلَ غَنَمٍ لِلذَّبْحِ».*
*37 وَلكِنَّنَا فِي هذِهِ جَمِيعِهَا يَعْظُمُ انْتِصَارُنَا بِالَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا.*
*38 فَإِنِّي مُتَيَقِّنٌ أَنَّهُ لاَ مَوْتَ وَلاَ حَيَاةَ، وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةَ وَلاَ رُؤَسَاءَ وَلاَ قُوَّاتِ، وَلاَ أُمُورَ حَاضِرَةً وَلاَ مُسْتَقْبَلَةً،*
*39 وَلاَ عُلْوَ وَلاَ عُمْقَ، وَلاَ خَلِيقَةَ أُخْرَى، تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.*


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حقيقة لا أعرف هل اُعجب بالمسيحية أم أتعجب منها ولها ؟*
> 
> وسأتكلم تحديداً عن مسيحى أهل بلدى ( مصر ) ...منذ سنوات كنت أعتقد ( مثل أى مسلم ) أن الأسلام هو دين الحق وهو الدين الخاتم وأن محمداً هو خاتم الأنبياء والرسل ومن بعده سكتت السماء لا حس ولاخبر ...
> كنت انظر الى المسيحى ( زميل – جار – صديق ) على أنه ولد هكذا من أب وأم مسيحيين ..وأنا ولدت هكذا ايضاً من أب وأم مسلمين ..ولا فرق بيننا سوى فى ظروف المنشأ والولادة ..
> ...



*+*

أعجبني طرحك للسؤال .. كثيراً  

هل تعلم يا صديقي   .. هناك نوعان من المسيحيين في مصر .. نوع يحب السلام و الطمأنينه و يميل بـ (فطرته) إلى ان الله لا يمكن ان يدفع الناس الي القتل و التدمير و هلاك البشر و العالم, هذه الفطرة لو كانت كما يُقال في الاسلام انها فطرة الاسلام, لما كان للعالم وجود حتى اليوم .. و لكنها فطرة نابعة من التعقل الذي أوجده الله في كل البشر, هؤلاء يا صديقي ليسوا من اصحاب العلم .. و لكنهم أناس بسطاء .. احبوا السلام و عرفوا بفطرتهم ان الله إله سلام و محبة .. و انه لم يخلق قوم ليقتلوا قوم آخرين .. 

و هناك النوع الثاني .. الذي بحث .. و قرأ .. و فتش .. و ناقش .. و حايد .. و شك .. و اقتنع .. و ترسخ اقتناعه .. و انتشر .. و صار له جذور .. و افرع .. و افرخ اوراق خضراء   

و هذان النوعان .. يحيط بهم سوار محكم .. حتى لو مال اى نوع منهم الي منحرف .. يجد ذلك السوار المحكم يحيط به برفق .. هذا السوار المحكم هو .. اقترب قليلاً و اعطني أذنيك   .. انه روح الله .. الروح القدس الذي ظلل المسيحيين منذ مولدهم و يظل معهم حتى مماتهم .. هؤلاء الناس .. بنوعيهما .. قبلوا هذا الروح القدس .. قبلوه حقيقتاً و ليس بكلام الشفاه  .. فلم يقولوا قبلناك ايها الروح القدس .. بل قبلوه بالفعل .. عاش فيهم .. و عاشوا فيه .. قد تجدهم بين الحين و الحين يخطئون .. و هذا طبيعي جداً .. او للدقة .. هذا ما آل إليه طبيعة البشر بعد السقوط . و لكنهم في كل وقت يجدوا ذلك السوار المحكم يحيط بهم .. يحيط بهم لانهم ببساطة لم يمزقوه  هم يستطيعون بإرادتهم الحرة ان يمزقوه .. و ليس لان هذا السوار المحكم قابل للتمزيق في ذاته .. و لكن لان الله لم يخلق أسرى  .. 

*صديقي العزيز ..* 

الحقيقة و بكل أمانة .. و بعد كل ما قولته لك .. أجد نفسي في قمة العجز على ان اصف لك تلك القوة التي يحيا به المسيحييون .. ليس في مصر فقط .. بل في العالم كله .. لانه ببساطة صديقي العزيز .. هذه القوة لا توصف .. 

بل تشعر بها


----------



## fouad78 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

TELLER قال:


> اى ضغوط تلك التى يتعرض لهل المسيحى يا عبود


هههههههههههههه بلشنا هبل
لمعلوماتك فقط هؤلاء الإسلاميين الذين تتحدث عنهم
هم إرهابيون يقتلون ويحلون الدماء
عيب عليك تقارنهم بأناس مساكين​


----------



## Critic (2 سبتمبر 2011)

> المسيحى لديه كنيسة مفتوحة امامة طوال اليوم لتقديم كافة انواع الدعم


*المسيحى كان بيقاتل ليحصل على تصريح بناء كنيسة فى عهد مبارك*
*و الان يقاتل كى لا تُحرق كنيسته !*


----------



## Philoxinos (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكراً لك أخي العزيز على سؤالك الجميل*

*إنّ الخوف هو عكس الثقة. والثقة نبعها الإيمان، وحاميها الرجاء، والمحبّة تزيدها. وهذه كلّها يهبها الروح القدس.*

*"وليس ذلك فقط بل نفتخر أيضا في الضيقات عالمين أنّ الضيق ينشئ صبراً. والصبر تزكيةً. والتزكية رجاءً. والرجاء لا يخزي لأنّ محبّة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المُعطى لنا" (رومية 5/ 3- 5).*

*"وأما ثمر الروح فهو: محبّة فرح سلام، طول أناة لطف صلاح، إيمان وداعة تعفف" (غلاطية 5/ 22- 23)

فليبارك الربّ حياتك
*​


----------



## TELLER (2 سبتمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> *المسيحى كان بيقاتل ليحصل على تصريح بناء كنيسة فى عهد مبارك*
> *و الان يقاتل كى لا تُحرق كنيسته !*


 

عهد مبارك  جعل الشعار
كنيسة لكل مسيحى


----------



## Critic (2 سبتمبر 2011)

> عهد مبارك جعل الشعار
> كنيسة لكل مسيحى


*اللى ميعرفش يقول عدس !*
*اى كلام مرسل بيتقال و خلاص و كأنك بتتكلم على مصر فى كوكب المريخ !*

*و فى جميع العهود قبل و بعد كان الشعار : احرقوا و فجروا كنائس الكفار !*


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 سبتمبر 2011)

TELLER قال:


> اى ضغوط تلك التى يتعرض لهل المسيحى يا عبود
> -المسيحى لديه كنيسة مفتوحة امامة طوال اليوم لتقديم كافة انواع الدعم
> -- اما المسلم  فاكثر من الصلاة فى المسجد لن يجد سوى ان يسحق من امن الدولة وقد يموت فى المعتقلات
> 
> ...



*+*

لا تعليق ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> *انا سعيد انك دخلت قسم الاسئلة اخ عبود*


 شكراً وأنا أفهم ماذا تريد قوله ولكنها لم تكن المرة الأولى ولن تكون الأخيرة
*



نحن ابناء الله لذلك نشعر بالامان معه ونثق فى كلمه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*وهذا ما اتحدث عنه تحديداً ..الشعور بالأمان العجيب هذا 

*



سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ، بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً للهِ.
وَسَيَفْعَلُونَ هذَا بِكُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا الآبَ وَلاَ عَرَفُونِي.
و ايضا
طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، كَاذِبِينَ.

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذه هى النبؤات الحقيقية لا نبؤات أعجازية بهلوانية بلاغية لفظية تحتمل ألف معنى ومعنى ...
أشكرك نتابع مع الباقين من بعد أذنك .

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2011)

توقعتك منذ لاحظت أسمك يطالع موضوعى ..
جزء فهمته وجزء لم تفهمه فدعنى أوضح لك 
داخل الأقتباس باللون الأحمر تجد ردودى عليك :



TELLER قال:


> اى ضغوط تلك التى يتعرض لهل المسيحى يا عبود





TELLER قال:


> ضغوط عقيدة تحيط به وبأولاده كل لحظة ..أقرأنى من الأول ..
> -المسيحى لديه كنيسة مفتوحة امامة طوال اليوم لتقديم كافة انواع الدعم
> *وهل هذا يعيبه ؟؟؟*
> *أين دعم المساجد التى جعلوها الآن مقرات أنتخابية ؟؟*
> ...


*أرجو أن أكون قد وفيت الرد !*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2011)

TELLER قال:


> عهد مبارك جعل الشعار
> كنيسة لكل مسيحى


*ياراااااااااااجل ...*
*بتتكلم جد فعلا ؟؟*
*المهم هل رأيت مسيحى يبنى كنيسة أسفل العقار من أجل أن يتهرب من العوائد ؟؟؟*
*هل رأيت مسيحى خالف رخصة البناء للعمارة وحول الجراج الى زاوية كى يستغل باقى الواجهة للمحلات التجارية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*حرام عليك ...*
*حتى ولو فيه كنيسة لكل مسيحى ( بفرض هذه المبالغة ) اية اللى يضيرك فيها ؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*تيلر ، كلامك مستفز ، وأقرب للسخرية ، فلا تضحك القراء عليه .*
*رداً على قولك :*
*



--المسيحى لديه كنيسة تتمتع بماديات لا احد يسال عن من اين والى اين تذهب ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لأن أموال الكنائس تذهب إلى الفقراء وأعرف كيف تدعم الكنيسة حتى فقراء المسلمين ، المسيحية لا تشكل خطراً إن امتلكت الأموال .*
*ولكن ثبت بالدليل في أكثر من دولة عربية أن الإنسان يتبرع ويظن الأموال للفقير ، وتذهب الأموال للإرهاب ، لأن الإسلام يشكل خطراً ، وهذا مخزي لكم .*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*



-- المسيحى لديه كنائس واديرة اكبر من مساحة المساجد مجتمعة وبها اشياء لا دخل لها بالعبادة ولا احد يسال

أنقر للتوسيع...

كذااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
قال الدكتور أبو بكر الجندي رئيس الجهاز المركزي للتعبئة والإحصاء فى حوار أجرته معه مجلة روزاليوسف إن إجمالي عدد المساجد فى مصر 108 آلاف و 395 مسجدا فيما يصل عدد الكنائس إلى 2869 بنسبة 2.64 % من عدد المساجد و أشار الجندي إلى أن أكثر محافظة يوجد بها كنائس هي المنيا حيث يوجد بها 555 كنيسة ويليها أسيوط 320 كنيسة تأتى بعدها سوهاج بإجمالي 320 كنيسة فيما تتصدر الشرقية محافظات مصر في عدد المساجد وبها 13 ألف و382 مسجدا ويليها البحيرة 9278 مسجد بعدها الدقهلية التي يوجد بها 6705 مسجد واقل محافظة فى عدد المساجد هي جنوب سيناء وبها 217 مسجد أما اقل محافظة فى عدد الكنائس فهي الوادي الجديد ويوجد بها كنيستين فقط .. وقال الجندي إن القاهرة يوجد بها 5776 مسجد و294 كنيسة والإسكندرية بها 5557 مسجد و 200 كنيسة.
*


----------



## red333 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

عزيزى تيلر 
ربما بعد حظرك  تكون تقرا هذا الكلام

جميع الايجابات على اسئلتك من الاخوة  تدل على انه لا يوجد  ضغوط على المسيحيين

وسلام قبل ما احصلك


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*دعنى اقول شيئ صغير عزيزى عبود

المسيحى ايمانه داخله ..... جواه ..... ليس له علاقه بما يحدث حوله

بعكس المسلم
إيمانه خارجه ...... خارج نفسه ..... يتأثر بالخارج ... بالمظهر .... باللحية والجلباب ... بالميكروفون والزعيق ..... بالحجاب والنقاب ..... لذا يلهث دائما .... ومتعب دائما .... وجوعان دائما .... وعطشان دائما ... *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> *صديقي العزيز ..*
> الحقيقة و بكل أمانة .. و بعد كل ما قولته لك .. أجد نفسي في قمة العجز على ان اصف لك تلك القوة التي يحيا به المسيحييون .. ليس في مصر فقط .. بل في العالم كله .. لانه ببساطة صديقي العزيز .. *هذه القوة لا توصف ..*
> *بل تشعر بها*



أشكرك كثيراً ..
أنا رصدتها على مدار سنوات ليست قليلة ..وهى محل سؤالى هنا لذا قلت لا أدرى ان كنت اُعجب بالمسيحية أم أتعجب منها ولها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *دعنى اقول شيئ صغير عزيزى عبود*
> 
> *المسيحى ايمانه داخله ..... جواه ..... ليس له علاقه بما يحدث حوله*
> 
> ...


*أقولك أية ؟؟*
*خطفت الكلمة من على لسانى ؟*
*وألا دخلت جوايا ونزعتها ؟؟*
*يلهث دائماً بلا مُجيب ...أنا جربتها كثيراً جداً ..*
*ولكننى دائماً كنت أتهم نفسى ولا أتهم الصنم المعبود ..*
*ممتاز تحليلك وأشكرك ..*


----------



## mm4jesus (2 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب انا ليا تعليق علي حكايه الخوازيق دي

انا خت خوازيق من المسلمين سواء ف مجال العمل او الدراسه بعدد شعر راسي

لدرجه انه قلت حتي لو انا مسلم مش حتعامل مع مسلمين تاني
نصابين محترفين ياراجل والاستهبال علي كل شكل ولون
لدرجه اني وقفت تعاملاتي مع المسلمين وبقيت بتعامل مع المسيحين فقط خصوصا في مسائل العمل والفلوس او الماده او اي شئ فيه مصلحه تخصني واقتصرت علي اصدقائي القدامي منهم اللي بشوفهم كل سنه مره ولايوجد بيني وبينهم غير( ازيك) ...بس ودمتم علي كدا ...بقيت اشوف الواحد منهم اتجنب الدخول معاه في مسائل عمليه
للعلم انا اعيش باسم مسلم لكن لم يعد لي علاقه بمسلمين


----------



## mm4jesus (2 سبتمبر 2011)

مع العلم لانه للاسف بتضطرك الظروف احيانا للتعامل معهم لان زي مانتا قولت هما تقريبا متحكمين ف كلشئ ف البلد لكن بحاول اخد الاحتياط منهم بكل المقاييس لاني اتسرقت كتير من امه صلعم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> طيب انا ليا تعليق علي حكايه الخوازيق دي
> 
> انا خت خوازيق من المسلمين سواء ف مجال العمل او الدراسه بعدد شعر راسي


 *بصراحة يعنى مش كلهم بهذا السوء ..*
ولكن نصيحة منى وعن خبرة تعامل وسوق أبتعد عن تعاملك لكل من هو (* حاااااااااااااااااااج* ) ..أول ماتسمع الحاج فلان أعرف أنك شايل ......قاعدة لا تخطئ بنسبة 99.99999%
*دى على هامش موضوعنا يعنى وشكراً على مشاركتك*


----------



## mm4jesus (2 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بصراحة يعنى مش كلهم بهذا السوء ..*
> ولكن نصيحة منى وعن خبرة تعامل وسوق أبتعد عن تعاملك لكل من هو (* حاااااااااااااااااااج* ) ..أول ماتسمع الحاج فلان أعرف أنك شايل ......قاعدة لا تخطئ بنسبة 99.99999%
> *دى على هامش موضوعنا يعنى وشكراً على مشاركتك*


اغلبهم

مش كلهم سيئين


بس  بالنسبا لموضوع حاج دا لا عادي ممكن تتعامل مع ناس كويسه منهم
ابتعد تمام بقي عن كل من هو
بلحيه طويلللللللللللللللللللللللله لحد الارض وهو مايطلق عليه شيخ لان هو دا اللي حايلبسك بجد
وكل من هو بزبيبه صلاه وهو مايطلق عليه بتاع ربنا
احذر اوووووووووي من دول عن تجربه


----------



## fredyyy (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*نعود لموضوعنا الرئيسي ... سر قوة حياتنا *



> *هي قوة الله العاملة فينا وبنا *



*فيلبي 2 : 13 
لأَنَّ اللهَ هُوَ الْعَامِلُ فِيكُمْ *
*أَنْ تُرِيدُوا وَأَنْ تَعْمَلُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَسَرَّةِ. *​ 
*الله يسكن فينا بالروح القدس *
رومية 8 : 11 
وَإِنْ كَانَ *رُوحُ* الَّذِي أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ *سَاكِناً* فِيكُمْ 
فَالَّذِي أَقَامَ الْمَسِيحَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ سَيُحْيِي أَجْسَادَكُمُ الْمَائِتَةَ أَيْضاً *بِرُوحِهِ السَّاكِنِ فِيكُمْ*. 
​*وهو يعمل في المؤمنين ويُغيِّرهم ... ويمد المؤمنين بقوة الله  *

*هذه القوة تعمل لمجد الله ... وإنتصار المؤمن على الخطية *

 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *نعود لموضوعنا الرئيسي ... سر قوة حياتنا *
> 
> *الله يسكن فينا بالروح القدس*


أفعالى التى تصدر أحياناً غير منضبطة أو مخالفة للتعاليم ..من من هى ؟ ...اذا سكن الله فينا فالمفرتض انه لا أثم 
والاانا اللى مش فاهم حاجة ؟


----------



## fredyyy (2 سبتمبر 2011)

> *نتمتع بمعجزات يومية ... ونصرة على الخطية *




*لنا وعد من الله *
لوقا 10 : 19 
هَا أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ سُلْطَاناً *لِتَدُوسُوا* الْحَيَّاتِ وَالْعَقَارِبَ وَكُلَّ قُوَّةِ الْعَدُّوِ *وَلاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ شَيْءٌ*. 
​*بالروح نُميت أعمال الجسد ... هنا النصرةعلى الخطية *
رومية 8 : 13
 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ عِشْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ فَسَتَمُوتُونَ وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ *بِالرُّوحِ تُمِيتُونَ أَعْمَالَ ا*لْجَسَدِ فَسَتَحْيَوْنَ. 

.
​


----------



## fredyyy (2 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أفعالى* التى *تصدر أحياناً* غير منضبطة أو مخالفة للتعاليم ..من من هى ؟ ...اذا سكن الله فينا فالمفرتض انه لا أثم
> والاانا اللى مش فاهم حاجة ؟


 
*أفعالي هي نتيجة وجودي في جسد الضعف *

*فكلما أعطيت فرصة لروح الله أن يعمل فيَّ *

*قلت أفعال الجسد وعمت قوة الروح القدس حياتي *

.


----------



## fredyyy (2 سبتمبر 2011)

> *لا دينونة على الذين هم في المسيح *



​
​*الآية بتقول :*​*رومية 8 : 1 
**إِذاً لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ الآنَ* عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ 
السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ. ​*الدينونة بالنسبة للمؤمن عبَّرها المسيح في الصليب حيث دفع أجرتها *

*لكننا كأولاد الله نؤدب ... لكي لا نُدان مع العالم *​كورنثوس الاولى 11 : 32 
وَلَكِنْ إِذْ قَدْ حُكِمَ عَلَيْنَا *نُؤَدَّبُ* مِنَ الرَّبِّ لِكَيْ *لاَ نُدَانَ مَعَ الْعَالَمِ*. 

.​
​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *الآية بتقول :*
> 
> 
> *رومية 8 : 1 *​*إِذاً لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ الآنَ* عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ
> ...


هل المسيحى لا يُدان ؟
هل مبدأ الثواب والعقاب غير موجود كما هو فى الفكر الأسلامى هناك جنة ونار !!!
*لا يوجد جحيم ؟؟*


----------



## fredyyy (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*آخر عبارة في العبارات التي طلبت توضيحها *




> *نحن عطية الآب للابن *



​
*في صلاة المسيح قال عن المؤمنين *

*أنهم كانوا للآب وأعطاهم للمسيح ... لنصبح عروس المسيح *​يوحنا 17 : 24 
أَيُّهَا الآبُ أُرِيدُ أَنَّ *هَؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي* يَكُونُونَ مَعِي حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا
لِيَنْظُرُوا مَجْدِي الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَنَّكَ أَحْبَبْتَنِي قَبْلَ إِنْشَاءِ الْعَالَمِ. 

يوحنا 17 : 6 
أَنَا أَظْهَرْتُ اسْمَكَ لِلنَّاسِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. 
*كَانُوا لَكَ وَأَعْطَيْتَهُمْ* لِي وَقَدْ حَفِظُوا كلاَمَكَ. 
​كورنثوس الثانية 11 : 2 
فَإِنِّي أَغَارُ عَلَيْكُمْ غَيْرَةَ اللهِ، لأَنِّي خَطَبْتُكُمْ لِرَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ، *لأُقَدِّمَ عَذْرَاءَ عَفِيفَةً لِلْمَسِيحِ. 
*
.​
​​​​


----------



## fredyyy (2 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> هل المسيحى لا يُدان ؟
> هل مبدأ الثواب والعقاب غير موجود كما هو فى الفكر الأسلامى هناك جنة ونار !!!
> *لا يوجد جحيم ؟؟*


 
*هنالك نوعان من التأديب *

*التأديب الأبدي ( الدينونة ) ... للأشرار *

*التأديب الأبوي من الآب لأولاده ... للمؤمنين *

*تذكر الدينونة حملها المسيح عن كل من يؤمن به *

.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *في صلاة المسيح قال عن المؤمنين *
> 
> 
> *أنهم كانوا للآب وأعطاهم للمسيح ... لنصبح عروس المسيح *
> ...


 *العطاء هنا بأى معنى *
*وعلى أى شكل تم ؟ ..هل تم بالفداء ؟*


----------



## fredyyy (2 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *العطاء هنا بأى معنى *
> *وعلى أى شكل تم ؟ ..هل تم بالفداء ؟*


 
*نعم فالفداء أساس إقترابنا إلى الله *

*والأكثر من ذلك صرنا ورثة الله بالمسيح *
رومية 8 : 17 
فَإِنْ كُنَّا أَوْلاَداً فَإِنَّنَا *وَرَثَةٌ أَيْضاً وَرَثَةُ اللهِ* وَوَارِثُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. 
إِنْ كُنَّا نَتَأَلَّمُ مَعَهُ لِكَيْ نَتَمَجَّدَ أَيْضاً مَعَهُ. 

.
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*أستاذ فريدى ...*
*أنت الأطمئنان ده كله جايبه منين ؟*
يعنى أسلامياً ربنا ده مرعب جبار بيتلكك للناس ...فى الأسلام ربنا بيدخل معايا الحمام علشان يتأكد أنى بأستبرأ من بولى (!!) ويقف ورايا علشان يشوفنى باسبغ الوضوء على كعوب رجليا ...وحاجات كتيرة من دى ..
دى كانت ذكرياتى معاه ..
*الأيمان والأطمئنان ده كله أنا بقى أحصل عليه أزاى ؟؟*
*بعد حياة الرعب والفكر المُطارد للأنسان ليل نهار ؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*أخي الحبيب ، هذه القوة من قوة مسيحنا القوي ، وروحه المعزي ، فهو من زرع فينا الثقة ، لأنه أقوى من العالم :*
*يوحنا الأصحاح 16 العدد 33 قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ».*


----------



## fredyyy (3 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أستاذ فريدى ...*
> *أنت الأطمئنان ده كله جايبه منين ؟*
> 
> يعنى أسلامياً ربنا ده مرعب جبار بيتلكك للناس ...
> ...




*الاطمئنان لا نأتي به لأنفسنا ... لكنه نتيجة لإقترابنا لله بغفران المسيح لخطايانا *

*الاطمئنان أعطاة لآدم في البداية ولم يخف من وحوش البرية في وحدته *

*عندما قال الله *
التكوين 2 : 18 
وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ: «*لَيْسَ جَيِّدا* انْ يَكُونَ ادَمُ وَحْدَهُ *فَاصْنَعَ* لَهُ *مُعِينا* نَظِيرَهُ». 
​*لاحظ القول أصنع ... كان من الممكن أن يقول ( لتكن حواء )*

*لكنه صنعها له ... الله يُحب آدم ... والله يُحب عبود *

*الله أدخل عبود للمنتدي ليُخرج عبود ما في قلبه من ألم *

*والله كان منتظر عبود ليُعلن له عن حبه ويُزيل ألمه ويعرض عليه ملئ حياته بالفرح :66:*

*الله لا يُشغله شئ إلا إسعاد الانسان ... فقط يقبل الانسان لله ليحصل على كل نعمه *

*هل تريد أن تكون سعيد ... ويُنزع الخوف من قلبك ؟*

*الايمان بالمسيح فيه الكفاية لنوال كل بركة تحتاجها من الله *

*فقط قل *

*يارب أنا محتاج أفرح بيك *
*محتاج أن ُتزيل خوفي ورعبي *
*محتاج أن أمتلئ بالسلام والفرح *
*أنت خلقتني لا لتعزبني بل لتفرح لفرحي *
*بركات كثيرة وجدتها عند إخوتي بالمنتدى أنا محروم منها *
*أنا راجعلك توبني فأتوب أغسل أفكاري حرر نفسي طهر قلبي *
*أريد أن أراك أريد أن أرى حبك أريد أن أتمتع بوعودك الصادقـة *
*أفطمني عن العالم والناس أريد أن أكون أبنك وأتمتع بأبوِّتك وقلبك الكبير *
*بحبك ... لأنني رأيت حبك في أولادك ضمني للعائلة السماوية *
*أفصلني عن شهوات الأرض وملذاتها قدسني ليك *
*لقد أتعبني العالم بشِره ... أريد أن أرتاح عندك *
*أعرف أن بابك مفتوح ولن يُغلق في وجهي *
*قالوا .. أنك حلو وطيب وحنان متعني بيك *
*ُأأمن أنك أعظم من خطاياي أغفرها لي *
*ُأأمن أن خلاصك ... لي فيه مكان *
*إفتـح ذهنـي لأفهمـك وأدركـك *
*بحبـك لأنـك أحببتنـي أولاً *
*أثق في شفائك إرحمني *
*ها أنا آتي إليك فاقبلني *
*أثق في قدرتك غيرني *
*متعني بسلامك *
*إقــبــلــنــي *
*آآآمين*​ 
:94:​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 سبتمبر 2011)

> *فكيف يتحمل المسيحى كل هذا ؟ أنا مندهش حقيقى أى قوة تدفعه ؟
> هل هو شعور الأقلية التى أعطته هذا التحمل وميزته ؟ وهو مفتون بهذا التميز ؟
> أم هى قوة أيمانية ؟
> ان كانت قوة أيمانية ..فما نوع تلك القوة التى تجعله يتحمل كل اللى أنا رصيته فوق ده ؟*



*إحنا بنحب بلادنا يا أخ عبود، حب حقيقي مش كدب. البلاد دي بلاد آبائنا وأجدادنا، وأيضا بلاد المسيح رب المجد وأمنا العدرا والقديسين تواجدوا فيها وقدّسوها فسُميّت "الأراضي المقدسة". شعور الأقيلة موجود عند الكثيرين، لكنه شعور سلبي يجب مقاومته. بأي حق يتم تقسمنا الى أكثرية تأخذ حقوق الأقلية لا تأخذها؟ هل ده يصلح في القرن 21؟؟

لو قصدك عن قوة الإحتمال الشخصية، فهي تأتي من رب المجد نفسه، المسيح الذي صلّى من أجل صالبيه. الرب وعدنا وقال لنا: "فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ" (يوحنا 33:16) . يعني إيه قد غلبت العالم؟؟ يعني غلبت الخطيئة التي في العالم، غلبت الشر. طيب إزاي الغلبة دي حتؤثر على المؤمنين؟ الكتاب يقول: "لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح" (غلاطية 27:3) وأيضا: "مع المسيح صُلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فىَّ. فما أحياه الآن في الجسد، فإنما أحياه في الإيمان، إيمان ابن الله الذي أحبنى وأسلم نفسه لأجلى" (غلاطية 20:2). المسيح لما يعيش فيك يغيّرك تغيير جذري، ويعطيك قوة لا تتخيلها وفي نفس الوقت حرّية حقيقية لا تنظر الى الظروف المُحيطة لأنه: "إِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الاِبْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً" (يوحنا 36:8). حرركم من ماذا؟ إبحث عن الجواب في داخلك. *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *الاطمئنان لا نأتي به لأنفسنا ... لكنه نتيجة لإقترابنا لله بغفران المسيح لخطايانا *
> 
> *الاطمئنان أعطاة لآدم في البداية ولم يخف من وحوش البرية في وحدته *
> 
> ...


*رائعة كلماتك ومن المؤكد أننى رددتها أكثر من مرة ...*
*فلننتظر عمل الرب معى *
*أثق فيه وفى قدرته ...*
*سؤال أخير ولا أريد أن أُثقل عليك *
*هل من الممكن أن يعمل الروح القُدس من خلال أشخاص عاديين ؟*
*بمعنى : هل من الممكن أن يضع الرب فى طريقى شخص ( لا هو كاهن ولا قس ولا رجل دين  ) وبلا موعد أو سابق معرفة يكون سبباً فى هدايتى لطريقه ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *إحنا بنحب بلادنا يا أخ عبود، حب حقيقي مش كدب. البلاد دي بلاد آبائنا وأجدادنا، وأيضا بلاد المسيح رب المجد وأمنا العدرا والقديسين تواجدوا فيها وقدّسوها فسُميّت "الأراضي المقدسة". شعور الأقيلة موجود عند الكثيرين، لكنه شعور سلبي يجب مقاومته. بأي حق يتم تقسمنا الى أكثرية تأخذ حقوق الأقلية لا تأخذها؟ هل ده يصلح في القرن 21؟؟*


صديقى العزيز
لا أقصد الأضطهاد العرقى والتقسيم الدينى 
بل قصدت تلك العقيدة المضادة التى تحيط بالمسيحى
وقد ضربت مثلاً بمصر لأننى أعيش فيها وأعرف ظروفها ودللت على مايحدث فيها ...
*أما هذا الأيمان العجيب (؟!!)*
*لم أجده عند أشد المسلمين تديناً ....للأسف*
*القدرة على هذا التحمل غير موجود عند المسلم بأى حال من الأحوال فقد أقاموا الدنيا ولم يقعدوها من أجل قضية الحجاب فى فرنسا عام 2005...أى عقيدة تلك التى تُهيج العالم بأسره من أجل قطعة قماش ؟؟*
*سألتهم كثيراً ...هل فرنسا هى التى ذهبت اليكم أم أنتم الفاعلون ؟ ..*
*هل جاءت فرنسا وسنت قانونها عندكم ؟؟*
*لم يتحملوا قانون تصدره بلد حر على أرضها وملئوا الدنيا ضجيج وعويل (!!)*
*فكيف سيتحملون أن تُحاط بهم عقيدة ترفضهم وتكفرهم كما تُحاط بالمسيحى فى بلده وبلد أجداده ؟؟*
*لم أجد أجابة لديهم*
*وجدتها هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ...*
*أشكرك ..*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

انجيل يوحنا
الاصحاح 14 

6. قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.
7. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضاً. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ».
8. قَالَ لَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَرِنَا الآبَ وَكَفَانَا».
9. قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟
10. أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ.
11. صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا.
12. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا يَعْمَلُهَا هُوَ أَيْضاً وَيَعْمَلُ أَعْظَمَ مِنْهَا لأَنِّي مَاضٍ إِلَى أَبِي.
13. وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذَلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالاِبْنِ.
14. إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ.
15. «إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ
16. وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ
17. رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ.
18. لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى. إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ.
19. بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ أَيْضاً وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَرَوْنَنِي. إِنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ فَأَنْتُمْ سَتَحْيَوْنَ.
20. فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ.
21. اَلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي وَالَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي».
22. قَالَ لَهُ يَهُوذَا لَيْسَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ: «يَا سَيِّدُ مَاذَا حَدَثَ حَتَّى إِنَّكَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ تُظْهِرَ ذَاتَكَ لَنَا وَلَيْسَ لِلْعَالَمِ؟»
23. أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كلاَمِي وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً.
24. اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
25. بِهَذَا كَلَّمْتُكُمْ وَأَنَا عِنْدَكُمْ.
26. وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.
27. «سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ.
28. سَمِعْتُمْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ أَنَا أَذْهَبُ ثُمَّ آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لَكُنْتُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ أَمْضِي إِلَى الآبِ لأَنَّ أَبِي أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي.
29. وَقُلْتُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ.
30. لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ.
31. وَلَكِنْ لِيَفْهَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّ الآبَ وَكَمَا أَوْصَانِي الآبُ هَكَذَا أَفْعَلُ.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي *
*الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي *
*فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.*

*الانسان المسيحى به الروح القدس الذي هو من عند الله*
*والذي يعلمنا ويرشدنا ويخبرنا بكل شئ*

*فعندما نقرأ الانجيل*
*الروح القدس الذى بداخلنا يفهمنا ويخبرنا ويعلمنا*
*ولاننا ابناء الله نحبه*
*لانه هو أحبنا أولا وبذل نفسه على الصليب من أجلنا*
*ولان الله حى والله موجود ونشعر به فى كل تعاملتنا*
*لذلك نؤمن بكل كلمه مكتوبه فى الانجيل*
*ونفتخر بمسيحنا ومسيحيتنا*


----------



## fredyyy (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*تم نقل السؤال الخاص *

*بمن هو رئيس هذا العالم إلى هذا الرابط *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189473

.


----------



## fredyyy (4 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *رائعة كلماتك ومن المؤكد أننى رددتها أكثر من مرة ...*
> *فلننتظر عمل الرب معى *




*والرائع أكثر أنك رددتها ... خلي بالك :*

*المسيح سمعها *
*المسيح مسرور بسماعها*
*المسيح أصغى ودون كل كلمة قلتها عنده *
*المسيح يُقِدِر كل كلمة قلتها من القلب ويرق لك *
*المسيح ينتظر أن يعمل فيك بل بدأ العمل فيك*
*المسيح سيُعطيك التمتـع ببهجـة الخـلاص *
*المسيح يقول الآن مغفورة لك خطاياك *




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أثق فيه وفى قدرته ...*




*وثقلك لن تذهب هباءًا ... هي في محلها *
*ثقتك ُتلزم الرب بكل ما طلبته منه  *
*ثقتك عربون الإيمان القلبي به *
*ثقتك تؤهلك للتمتع بقوة الله *
*ثقتك أعطيتها لمن يستحق*
*ثقتك تُحرك يد الله القوية *
*ثقتك لها مُجازاة عظيمة *




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هل من الممكن أن يعمل الروح القُدس من خلال أشخاص عاديين ؟*
> *بلا موعد أو سابق معرفة *




*عمل الروح القدس لا يُحد *
*يستطيع كل شئ*
*في أي وقت *
*وفي كل وقت *
*طرقه لا تحصى*
*بسيطـة وعجيبـة *
*لا يقف أمامها انسان *




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * يكون سبباً فى هدايتى لطريقه ؟*




* الله لا يأتمن على أولاده إنسان ... لذا يهدينا بنفسه *
مزمور 31 : 3 
لأَنَّ *صَخْرَتِي وَمَعْقِلِي أَنْتَ*. مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِكَ *تَهْدِينِي* وَتَقُودُنِي. 

مزمور 61 : 2 
مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ *أَدْعُوكَ* إِذَا غُشِيَ عَلَى قَلْبِي. إِلَى صَخْرَةٍ أَرْفَعَ مِنِّي *تَهْدِينِي*. 

مزمور 73 : 24 
*بِرَأْيِكَ تَهْدِينِي* وَبَعْدُ إِلَى مَجْدٍ تَأْخُذُنِي. 

مزمور 139 : 10 
فَهُنَاكَ أَيْضاً *تَهْدِينِي يَدُكَ* وَتُمْسِكُنِي *يَمِينُكَ*. ​يوحنا 16 : 13 
وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ *رُوحُ الْحَقِّ* فَهُوَ *يُرْشِدُكُمْ* إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ 
لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ *وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ* بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. ​
.



​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> يعنى أسلامياً ربنا ده مرعب جبار بيتلكك للناس ...فى الأسلام ربنا بيدخل معايا الحمام علشان يتأكد أنى بأستبرأ من بولى (!!) ويقف ورايا علشان يشوفنى باسبغ الوضوء على كعوب رجليا ...وحاجات كتيرة من دى ..
> دى كانت ذكرياتى معاه ..
> *الأيمان والأطمئنان ده كله أنا بقى أحصل عليه أزاى ؟؟*
> *بعد حياة الرعب والفكر المُطارد للأنسان ليل نهار ؟*


 
*الاطمئنان ده إحنا كلنا جايبنه من اعلان الرب عن نفسه فى الكتاب المقدس *
*إنه مش بس رب وإله لكن كمان أب واحنا اختبرنا ده معاه *

*مش من المنطقى ابدا ان الاله اللى خلقنا يبقى اله مرعب واقفلنا بالعصاية, *
*طيب خلقنا ليه ؟ عنده عقده نقص بيطلعها فينا ؟ ولا هو والشيطان واحد؟*
*الاطمئنان ده هتحصل عليه لما تؤمن بالمسيح رب ومخلص وتدخله حياتك *
*وقتها هتعرف مين هو الله بجد *
*وهتعرف إيزي تتعامل معاه كأب وصديق وحبيب ألصق من الأخ *

*سعيدة بأنك إبتديت تسأل يا أخ عبود إنت عقليتك محترمة وجبارة كمان *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الاطمئنان ده هتحصل عليه لما تؤمن بالمسيح رب ومخلص وتدخله حياتك *
> *وقتها هتعرف مين هو الله بجد *
> *وهتعرف إيزي تتعامل معاه كأب وصديق وحبيب ألصق من الأخ *


 جاية فى الطريق ....شكلى سأضع شهادتى قريباً ولكن أحذركم أن *شهاداتى* ستحتاج الى مجلدات ...
علشان ماحدش يزهق من الآن أنا حذرت أهو 


> *سعيدة بأنك إبتديت تسأل يا أخ عبود إنت عقليتك محترمة وجبارة كمان *


 ياستى شكراً على الأطراء ..
ارجو ماتغيريش رأيك من كتر اسئلتى ...أنا عارف نفسى !!
لسانى مسحوب منى ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*أستاذى فريدى*
*شكراً على روائعك وهدوئك وكلامك الموزون*
وشكراً لكل من ساهم وشارك فى الموضوع ...
وشكراً لمن راسلنى أيضاً ..
أسجل *أعجابى بأيمانكم جميعاً* وبالأيمان المسيحى على وجه العموم ..
*الشئ الجميل أنه :*
لم يصرخ أحد فى أذنى 
لم يعبس أحد بوجهى ( أزُعم أننى أستطيع قراءة الوجوه )
لم يتهمنى أحد فى كل شئ .
لم أسمع الكلام ونقيضه من الطرف الآخر .
*كان سؤالى فى البداية :* *أننى لا أعرف هل اُعجب بالمسيحية أم أتعجب لها وبها *
*الأجابة :*
*أعجاب بالمسيحية وبالمؤمنين بها كعقيدة*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ياستى شكراً على الأطراء ..
> ارجو ماتغيريش رأيك من كتر اسئلتى ...أنا عارف نفسى !!
> لسانى مسحوب منى ..


 
*لا بالعكس يا اخ عبود مرحبا بيك وبكل اسئلتك *
*خليك فاكر اننا بنهتم بالكيف مش بالكم يهمنا انك تكون مقتنع وفاهم *
*وتأكد اننا عمرنا ما هنزعل من اسئلتك لاننا عارفين انك عايز تفهم *
*الرب يسوع قال فتشوا الكتب ديه وصية إلهيه إننا نفتش ونفحص ونسأل *
*ونلاقى حد يجاوب علينا والرب مش بيزعل مننا ولا من اسئلتنا *

*وبالنسبة لشهادتك فأنا وكل الاخوة متشوقين نسمعها حتى لو كانت 300 صفحة *


----------

